# Manifold Differential Pressure Sensor Location?



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

[h=2]Manifold Differential Pressure Sensor Location?[/h]I dont know if we have one, I cant find a good engine breakdown. Saw the sensor listed on RockAuto.
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

The sensor is located on the back on the intake manifold. It is slightly hidden by a metal bracket and the sensor is held on by a single bolt. It is number 9 in the parts breakdown.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, I pretty sure that is the map sensor is it not.
https://www.amazon.ca/ACDelco-55570...automotive&vehicleId=1&vehicleType=automotive
This is whats coming up as rock autos sensor I cant see where its located.
Rock auto does not have the MAP sensor very strange.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

After seeing some of the things that Rock Auto has listed lately for the car I think they got ahold of Alldata or a GM Service manual and sourced every part no mater how obscure. 

I was looking for some O rings when I changed the transmission fluid, they had all the internal parts to rebuild it listed, but no O rings for the drain and fill plugs. I liked their site much better when it just had things that someone who would work on their own car might need. I don't think there are many folks the want to DIY an automatic transmission rebuild.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh, to stay on topic, that's what I cleaned when I cleaned my MAP sensor. It was black and pretty fuzzy on the inside. The car seemed happier and the mpgs bump up a little afterwards. I believe that was about 10000 miles ago and I'll pull it agin this weekend with next oil change just too have a look. I deleted the car a couple of weeks ago so it should stay clean now.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I found it they call it the Air Intake / Charge Temperature Sensor, 55568175.
Definitely the Map sensor.

55570092 Intake Manifold Differential Sensor, still dont know where it is located.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

That sounds like the temp sensor that's in the pipe between the intercooler and the throttle valve. I pulled that one when I had to change that pipe, but I don't remember what it looked like. If you pull the computer off the side of the battery you will see it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

That sensor calculates the soot level of the dpf. 'Manifold ' differnetial pressure sensor is a pretty misleading name. 

Yes it loops around the entire engine. Yes its silly.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you Snipesy.
Cheers to all.


----------

